# Some paper submarine models



## paulhelfrich

Here are some paper model submarines I have built in the past 3 years. First is a Type IXC U Boat (1/100 kit by Fly Model): 

















Next is the Typhoon SSBN (1/200 kit by Adore; one photo includes a dollar bill to give an idea of the size of this model)


























And finally the Japanese I-25 (1/100 kit by Halinski). This is the biggest model of the three; that's a four-foot board it's mounted on. 


























These models are all paper over a cardboard frame, with wire and stretched sprue used for the smaller parts.


----------



## philo426

For paper models they look fantastic!Never would have known if you hadn't mentioned it!


----------



## paulhelfrich

Thanks, I appreciate that! I like paper models because they often offer subjects that are not available as plastic kits at all, or in much larger scales (for less cost) than plastic or resin kits.


----------



## Atlantis

impressive


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WarbirdTA

Very,
Very nice!

George


----------



## alex1485

a submarine with a plane on it?


----------



## paulhelfrich

alex1485 said:


> a submarine with a plane on it?


Sure, the Japanese built several types of submarines that could carry seaplanes with collapsable wings in small hangars forward of the conning tower. 

I-25 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_submarine_I-25 was a B-1 class submarine that, in 1942, carried out the ONLY aerial bombing raid against the continental United States in history. The aircraft that the I-25 carried was a a two-seater Yokosuka E14Y reconnaissance floatplane, called "Glen" by the Allies. 

The Japanese later built very large aircraft carrying submarines, the I-400 and I-401, in hopes of carrying out a bombing raid against the Panama Canal. Never happened. The US captured both of these subs after the war and, after study, sank them as targets.


----------



## paulhelfrich

Forgot to mention - on my I-25 model, the hangar is the oblong structure between the conning tower and the aircraft crane. That's where the plane would have been while the sub was submerged - it would only have been brought out, as shown on the model, just before launch.


----------



## GForceSS

They look like regular kits in plastic or resin. Unreal!


----------



## Jafo

great models
THe I-400 info is partly wrong however, there were 3 and all scuttled( not as targets) so that the russians would not get the technology. 
also the only bombing "raid" is also party inaccurate. The japanese sent large balloons with bombs attached to them over the ocean that did indeed make landfall in the U.S. but did no real damage.


----------



## paulhelfrich

Thanks for the clarifications!


----------



## alex1485

Jafo said:


> great models
> THe I-400 info is partly wrong however, there were 3 and all scuttled( not as targets) so that the russians would not get the technology.
> also the only bombing "raid" is also party inaccurate. The japanese sent large balloons with bombs attached to them over the ocean that did indeed make landfall in the U.S. but did no real damage.


yes it did, it killed 1 person or was it 3?


----------



## trainman786

Where did you find these kits? Or did you make them yourself? I've built several paper spacecraft models but these are the first paper submarines I've ever seen. Good job!

Jim


----------



## paulhelfrich

Thanks trainman! These are all Polish manufactured paper model kits. I got some from e-bay, some from Paper Models International (just went out of business). There's usually at least a dozen or so paper models of military subjects up on e-bay at any given time. 

Here's another reputable dealer for paper models: http://www.papermodelstore.com/


----------



## lordraptor1

paulhelfrich said:


> Sure, the Japanese built several types of submarines that could carry seaplanes with collapsable wings in small hangars forward of the conning tower.
> 
> I-25 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_submarine_I-25 was a B-1 class submarine that, in 1942, carried out the ONLY aerial bombing raid against the continental United States in history. The aircraft that the I-25 carried was a a two-seater Yokosuka E14Y reconnaissance floatplane, called "Glen" by the Allies.
> 
> The Japanese later built very large aircraft carrying submarines, the I-400 and I-401, in hopes of carrying out a bombing raid against the Panama Canal. Never happened. The US captured both of these subs after the war and, after study, sank them as targets.


the I-400 was a sub with an aircraft hanger built into it and i currently have a MISB tamiya plastic model for sale in the swap and sell section.


----------

